

Best 3.84 BTC Ever - elisk
http://imgur.com/LvjBdPT

======
elisk
Full story in comments:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/19zem4/best_384_btc...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/19zem4/best_384_btc_ever_story_in_comments/)

~~~
philtar
I was about to comment "what is this? Reddit?" Answered my question.

